# Chinese league



## pescu23 (Feb 24, 2015)

Have you ever bet on this league?

I've read is plenty of fixed matches, any of you have any experience finding fixed matches?

Thanks!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 2, 2015)

I would very much like to hear about experience with chinease league as well. Pescu23 where can we bet on this league? Which bookmaker?


----------



## 禁止双弓 (Oct 30, 2015)

I am a native in China and can get some information from games in China.
If you guys are intersted in China leagues like Super League and League1,you can get in touch with me and I can help you with information and videos,provided with information exchange between you and I.
It is rare that you can see fixed game currently in China because of strict law against corruption,but bookies always make wrong odds here.So in this way you can find huge value on China league games and can always get an edge over bookies once they set the wrong odds,based on own judgement with the help of information and analysis.
my email is lidian222@gmail.com and it would be glad to exchange own country leagues' infromation with you!


----------



## Meight (May 2, 2016)

chinese league...nice


----------



## stevany (May 9, 2016)

china will definitely win this match


----------



## Khushboo (May 13, 2016)

Its really new term for me. But I will try.


----------

